# Se le ve y parecer



## Perrito

Hola,

Quería saber qué opinaban los españoles sobre estas frases.  

(1)
"A este coche se le ve viejo" 
"Se le ve muy vieja la pantalla desde aquí?"  
"Se le ve muy guapa" (la chica)  

 

¿Los estimáis como correctas estas frases o no?  

(2)
Y de ser correcto este tipo de frases..."Al coche se le ve viejo" y "parece viejo el coche," ¿uno resulta más formal, uno más coloquial, uno menos culto o más culto, etc...?  Más o menos, ¿qué diferencia hay entre los dos?   (Si no las estimáis correctas, no hace falta contestar la segunda parte de la pregunta.)  

Gracias,
Perrito


----------



## Julvenzor

1) Admisibles; pero influidas por leísmo. Lo propio gramaticalmente sería "se *lo*" y "se* la*".

2) No son tan comunes en la generalidad de España como en Sudamérica. Casi todos las tomarían como coloquiales o incluso, erróneamente, incorrectas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "*(A)* este coche se *lo *ve viejo*.*"
> "*¿*Se( *la) *ve muy vieja la pantalla desde aquí?"
> "Se *la *ve muy guapa*.*" (la chica)"


Tus frases tienen los errores marcados en negrita : 
1-. de puntuación (ausencia de puntos en 1) y 3) y ausencia de apertura de interrogación en 2);
2.- los elementos entre paréntesis, aunque los puedes usar suenan a lengua iletrada, en 1) en la lengua oral no se usa la A inicial en dos la es redundante y se evita en la lengua estándar; 
3.- todas las frases pecan de _leísmo _(uso de *le*, forma de OI invariable en substitución de las correctas formas *lo*, masculino, y *la*, femenino, de OD que distinguen género; es fenómeno propio del triángulo Madrid, Valladolid, Cantabria, en España, hoy en expansión en la lengua oral por la potencia de los medios de comunicación madrileños, pero que se debe evitar en la lengua estándar por ser un regionalismo, y además ajeno a América y al español atlántico (occidental) de España.


----------



## Perrito

Ah, perdón, quizá debía haber planteado mejor mi consulta, no era por la controversia de lo y le.  

Es que me amigo (valenciano) me ha corregido hoy al decir: A esa mujer se le ve muy guapa.  Me dijo: 



> "En ese caso no puedes decir "se le ve.  Porque tú sí que puedes demostrar si es guapa o no."  "Se le ve" se usa con cosas que no puedes saber al 100%""Se le ve simpático", "se le ve trabajador", "se le ve cruel"...



¿Tiene razón o está equivocado?  

Gracias,
Perrito


----------



## XiaoRoel

Equivocado. Cuando el pronombre clítico de tercera persona es objeto directo, paciente del verbo, se debe distinguir género y número: *lo, la, los, las*. 
Las formas *le *y *les*, que no distinguen género sólo se deben usar cuando el pronombre es objeto indirecto (afectado o interesado en la acción del verbo).


----------



## Perrito

Ok gracias, es lo que pensaba, pero no estaba seguro. 

Y ahora para mis dudas al respecto, ¿hay alguna diferencia entre: se le ve guapa y parece guapa?  Etc...?  

Gracias de nuevo,
Perrito


----------



## XiaoRoel

Repites el error: se *la *ve guapa.
Si la diferencia entre *ver *a alguien de una manera como en _se la ve guapa_: frase sin sujeto con un paciente, OD, _ella_, del verbo _ver _(referido al proceso de la visión) y un predicativo, función atributiva adjetiva, del OD, _guapa_.
Parece guapa (sujeto,agente verbal, contextual _ella_, la persona de quien se habla, verbo *parecer*, 'tener un aspecto' (pero también 'tener un parecido con alguien o algo'; éste es hoy el sentido más usado para este verbo) con un predicativo también, pero ahora del sujeto, guapa.
Como ves no es lo mismo: en la primera se afirma que hay una constatación de la calidad de guapa de a quien se percibe (paciente OD) por medio del sentido de la vista, en la segunda se constata que alguien ofrece el aspecto de guapa.


----------



## Julvenzor

Su amigo valenciano está equivocado por el simple hecho de intentar reproducir mediante los pronombres una circusntancia contextual ajena al paradigma gramatical. Tanto el verbo "parecer" como "se la ve" presentan un marcado carácter subjetivo y relativo; por ello, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza que la corrección vaya en ese sentido. Esto me recuerda a un supuesto lingüista madrileño que defendía el uso de "le" como objeto directo para evitar cacofonías. ¿Qué demonios entendería el susodicho por "cacofonías"? ¡Qué casualidad igualmente que sólo lo importunasen en función de objeto directo! Hay gente que, por justificar, justifican hasta lo injustificable.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## flljob

Perrito said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quería saber qué opinaban los españoles sobre estas frases.
> 
> (1)
> "A este coche se le ve viejo" *Muchos lingüistas la ven incorrecta (uno de ellos es Ignacio Bosque), debes decir "este coche se ve viejo". A pesar de esto, se usa. *
> "Se le ve muy vieja la pantalla desde aquí?" *También incorrecta. Lo correcto sería: "Se ve muy vieja la pantalla desde aquí".*
> "Se le ve muy guapa" (la chica) *En México, y en buena parte de de Hispanoamérica, es correcta y se usa con pronombre indirecto.*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Los estimáis como correctas estas frases o no?
> 
> (2)
> Y de ser correcto este tipo de frases..."Al coche se le ve viejo" y "parece viejo el coche," ¿uno resulta más formal, uno más coloquial, uno menos culto o más culto, etc...?  Más o menos, ¿qué diferencia hay entre los dos?   (Si no las estimáis correctas, no hace falta contestar la segunda parte de la pregunta.)
> 
> Gracias,
> Perrito


 Se ve viejo y parece viejo podrían querer decir lo mismo.


----------



## Perrito

Hola,

Gracias a todos.  No voy a responder directamente a filjob, aunque agradezco mucho tu contribución.  Es que ya entiendo como funciona en Hispanoamérica, (y de hecho, es distinto a España, pero no entraremos en esta conversación en este hilo) y no quiero alejarme mucho del quid de mi pregunta, porque luego nos liamos y hasta yo más que nadie como soy extranjero, ja ja.  

Ahora que me habéis enseñado que es un error utilizar: "se le" aquí (por cierto, recuerdo haber leído algo parecido en el DPD, pero obviamente se me había olvidado, porque nunca lo puse en práctica y he pasado demasiado tiempo en Madrid), me gustaría ceñirme a las diferencias entre: "se lo," "se te," "se la", etc. y "parecer."  

Según Xiao, 





> Como ves no es lo mismo: en la primera se afirma que hay una constatación de la calidad de guapa de a quien se percibe (paciente OD) por medio del sentido de la vista, en la segunda se constata que alguien ofrece el aspecto de guapa.


  No me explico del todo la diferencia que explicas.  ¿Me lo podría (alguien o tú) explicar de otra manera?  

Entonces, imaginemos que hubiera hecho la siguiente pregunta desde el principio (sin el error) ¿qué diferencia existe entre: Se la ve guapa y ella parece guapa o:  El coche se lo ve viejo, el coche parece viejo, o sea tiene un aspecto viejo?  

Se lo ve, se te ve, se la ve guapo/a, feo/a, cansado/a, etc.  ¿será como decir tener un aspecto guapo, feo, de cansancio, etc?  ¿Cómo lo podemos cotejar con parecer guapo/feo/cansado?  Creo que la diferencia es muy sutil. 

Mil gracias y espero respetuosamente vuestras respuestas,
Perrito


----------



## blasita

Hola:

De manera simple y breve, como yo lo veo. Por ejemplo:

_Se la ve cansada._ Tiene aspecto de cansada: su cara, su postura, etc. indican o nos dicen que está cansada. Es más visual.

_Parece cansada._ Tiene aspecto de estar cansada o da la impresión de estarlo. Muy parecida a la anterior. Puede ser más general, basarse en otras cosas aparte de en la vista.

_Se ve cansada._ No se usa en España, al menos no en mi zona.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En la mía sí se usa y se suele poner en prolepsis en verdadero objeto directo precedido del morfema *a* (si se refiere a seres vivos, e incluso con cosas, ideas, etc., calramente no personales: _al/el auto se lo ve muy usado)_ y luego el pronombre personal referencial la/lo/las/los, si se refiere al paciente OD y le/les si se refiere al afectado o interasado OI._ (A Ana) se la ve cansada, se la ve abatida._


----------



## blasita

Hola, Xiao. Me refería a esta construcción en particular: _Te ves, Se ve, _etc._ cansada_. No a: (_Al coche) se le/lo ve ..._ o (_A ella, A Ana) se la ve cansada_. Esta última sí que es habitual para mí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues es correctísima y sin leísmo como _supra _indiqué: _se la ve cansada_.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Xiao. Un saludo.

Tengo que decir que el uso de _se le ve_ en lugar de _se lo ve_ es algo normal para mí. Es decir, que cuando el objeto de persona es masculino empleo _se le_ y cuando es femenino _se la_. Soy leísta, pero es que además este es un caso especial de leísmo y que no se da solamente en España.

Comentaba Greg algo del DPD. Creo que puede ser esto: leísmo - 4f).

Ver también este otro hilo: se lo conoce.


----------



## Elxenc

Perrito said:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Ahora que me habéis enseñado que es un error utilizar: "_*se le"*_ aquí (por cierto, recuerdo haber leído algo parecido en el DPD, pero obviamente se me había olvidado, porque nunca lo puse en práctica y he pasado demasiado tiempo en Madrid), me gustaría ceñirme a las diferencias entre: "se lo," "se te," "se la", etc. y "parecer."
> 
> Se lo ve, se te ve guapo , Se le ve simpático", "se le ve trabajador", "se le ve cruel/ feo"; se la ve guapa, fea, cansada, etc.  ¿será como decir tener un aspecto guapo, feo, de cansancio, etc?  ¿Cómo lo podemos cotejar con parecer guapo/feo/cansado?  Creo que la diferencia es muy sutil.
> 
> Mil gracias y espero respetuosamente vuestras respuestas,
> Perrito




Hola y buenas tardes:

"_Cosas vederes que no las crederes, Nicomedes..._ Yo defendiendo el leísmo de personas.... Quién me ha visto y quiénme ve...  Únicamente que el tan denostado por mi y por otros foreros con razones de más "peso" gramatical, "le (ísmo") para personas masculinas, aquí está permitido (casí tiene patente de corso en los noticieros) por nuestra academia, la vuestra respectiva no sé que dirá al respecto. Cuando oigo en "_Se le ve cansado,; se le ve simpático"; "se le ve trabajador";"se le ve cruel"_... Además "cruel" actúa de CD., por lo tanto sería correcto, resultaría extraño decir "se lo ve cruel). Para mi tienen resonancias americanas, quizás de algunas pelis o de algunos doblajes al castellano de allí (América). Yo también usaría ese "le" (nadie está limpio de culpa...), aunque en algunos casos resisto con el "lo"



Perrito said:


> *¿Cómo lo podemos cotejar (yo diría comparar, reservo cotejar para documentos, por ejemplo) con parecer guapo/feo/cansado?*


Para mí son verbos intercambiables totalmente. Todo depende de la elección personal. A mí me daría igual decir: _Se la veía guapa que parecía (hasta) guapa_ . Por el vestido, elmaquillaje, por la felicidad de emanaba por alguna buena noticia, etc. Usaría la primera por amabilidad, ya que la segunda da por sentado que la chica es fea, he usado la (femenino), dicho así queda feo decirlo de cualquier persona, mujer u hombre. Todo depende de la intencionalidad del hablante como puedes ver. (Hasta) parecía símpático/ se le veía simpático- habitualmente no lo es, no quiere decir que sea antipático habitualmente, pero.

Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

Como dice Blasita pueden ser sinónimas si te refieres a lo que precibiste por los ojos o no tanto si te refieres a otras cosas. Una frase como "por teléfono parecía enfadada" se usa mucho, "Por teléfono se la veía enfadada" es un tanto rara por motivos evidentes, aunque en sentido figurado todo vale. 


Hay otros significados del verbo parecer que no debes confundir con este, así la frase "Parece estar bien" puede tener el significado de "se la/lo ve bien" y el de "Por lo que yo sé, según me han dicho, está bien".


----------



## flljob

Yo todavía no entiendo cómo una construcción pasiva, por definición intransitiva, admita un complemento directo. No entiendo como un OD inanimado admita la preposición *a*.


----------



## ACQM

flljob said:


> Yo todavía no entiendo cómo una construcción pasiva, por definición intransitiva, admita un complemento directo. No entiendo como un OD inanimado admita la preposición *a*.



¿Pasiva? ¿No querrás decir impersonal? ¿No entiendo tu duda?


----------



## flljob

También las impersonales. ¿Admiten objeto directo?

Al respecto, más bibliografía.


----------



## ACQM

Pues no veo por qué las impersonales no puedan tener un OD, me parece hasta obvio que lo tengan.


----------



## Perrito

Reconozco lo polémico y a veces confuso que puede ser este tema del leísmo, pero bueno, creo que ya le cojo el tranquillo, o sea que ya entiendo el debate (he leído los libros, he analizado el DPD, he aprendido las construcciones en las clases de gramática, etc.), por lo tanto, no quiero deliberar más sobre el tema (a menos de que sea muy importante para entender la cuestión).  Entonces, ahora me dirijo a todos con mi pregunta original, la diferencia entre ver y parecer en España.  Volviendo...

Varios han comentado que son intercambiables (muchas veces), por ejemplo: se lo veía muy guapo puede equivaler a parecía muy guapo, etc.  

Cito: 





> Como dice* Blasita pueden ser sinónimas* si te refieres a lo que *preciviste por los ojos* o no tanto si te refieres a otras cosas. Una frase como "por teléfono parecía enfadada" se usa mucho, "Por teléfono se la veía enfadada" es un tanto rara por motivos evidentes, aunque en sentido figurado todo vale.



Creo que ahora lo entiendo bien.  Me gusta mucho el comentario de ACQM (me ha servido mucho), ya que deja muy claro el asunto con el ejemplo del teléfono.  
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----->
(A) *Entonces, me gustaría saber cómo se utilizaría la construcción con un sustantivo (no un pronombre).  No: Se la ve muy guapa hoy (aquí, la = una persona, ella...ella parece muy guapa hoy).  En fin, ¿se puede utilizar esta construcción de "ver" para referirse a un objeto como un coche, un ordenador, una casa?    Y de ser así, ¿como se construye la frase correctamente, con la "a" o sin ella? (Recordad que mi pregunta se centra sobre el uso en España, lo digo otra vez, porque creo que puede haber alguna diferencia entre España e Hispanoamérica aquí)

Ejemplo: *La casa* se la ve muy nueva.  (Más o menos como: la casa parece/tiene aspecto, o pinta de ser muy nueva).  ¿O se debe decir: "*A*" la casa se la ve muy nueva?   (Creo que se debatía este tema más arriba, pero nunca se llegó a profundizar más en el tema).  Otro ejemplo ¿cuál es correcto?: *Esta chaqueta* se la ve gastada o: *A esta chaqueta...etc.? ¿**A* este ordenador se lo ve muy viejo o simplemente: *Este ordenador etc...?* Aquí lo uso con objetos/sustantivos (a diferencia de arriba con pronombres), casa, chaqueta, ordenador.  

*(B) *¿También se puede utilizar con cosas abstractas (en los subsiguientes ejemplos: el tiempo y la furia)?  Parece que va a llover.  Se lo ve que va a llover . (No me gusta esta frase, pero quizá es posible).  Se lo ve furioso...o sea, parece furioso.  ¿Qué me decís?  
*<-----
*
Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo,
Perrito


----------



## blasita

(_A la casa, a esta chaqueta, _etc.) _se la ve muy nueva_. Posible. Yo no diría: _La casa se la ve muy nueva_.
_
(A María) se la ve cansada._

Y me parece que cuando se refiere a objetos en lugar de a personas, esta construcción es menos común para mí.

En el otro caso: _Parece que va a llover_ o _Se ve que va a llover_. Nada más.

Este es mi uso.


----------



## Perrito

> Me parece que cuando se refiere a objetos en lugar de a personas, esta construcción es menos común para mí.



Gracias por tu ayuda, blasita; eres la mejor.  (Es lo que sospechaba)    Lo utilizaré solo con lo/la/te etc. para referirme a personas y no con objetos.  

A ver si otros responden con opiniones distintas de las otras regiones de España.  

Perrito


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Perrito said:


> Gracias por tu ayuda, blasita; eres la mejor.  (Es lo que sospechaba)    Lo utilizaré solo con lo/la/te etc. para referirme a personas y no con objetos.
> 
> A ver si otros responden con opiniones distintas de las otras regiones de España.
> 
> Perrito



Hola.

Incluso, para no dar lugar a esos equívocos y porque (me) suena mejor, te propongo estos ejemplos:

Si es refiriéndote a personas:
     - y te diriges al propio interesado: _¿Qué tal, Fulanito? Te veo muy bien / Se te ve estupendo._
     - y hablas de un tercero que no está: _¿Te acuerdas de Menganito? Lo vi muy desmejorado, avejentado. / A Fulanito se lo (yo usaría también "le") ve muy mayor.


_Acerca de cosas:
     - _Esa casa se ve muy arreglada._
     - _Mis zapatillas se ven / parecen viejas y, sin embargo, las compré hace un mes.

_Pensándolo, creo que casi nunca usaría una frase de este tipo, referida a objetos, que empezara por "A la casa, los zapatos, etc."

P.D.: Una pregunta para ACQM: cuando dices "si te refieres a lo que *preciviste por los ojos*" estás queriendo decir "percibiste", supongo. Habrá sido un baile de dedos pero es que me llamó tanto la atención... 


Saludos


----------



## blasita

En los ejemplos de Miguel, _se ve(n)_ no es común para mí. Sí lo es si digo: _se ve que está(n)_. Y creo que, en general, tampoco es un uso habitual en la Península.


----------



## Perrito

Confirmo lo que dice blasita, con los ejemplos que propones 



> Acerca de cosas:
> - _Esa casa se ve muy arreglada.
> - Mis zapatillas se ven / parecen viejas y, sin embargo, las compré hace un mes._



son típicos de Hispanoamérica, creo que a veces de Andalucía, y ahora que lo sé, también de Canarias.  Por algún motivo no son típicas en la mayoría del español peninsular.  El hecho de que se utilicen en Canarias no me sorprende, ya que mantenéis muchos rasgos con el Caribe y otras partes de América.  
*
-----------------*
Creo que cuando hay un sustantivo (ejemplos arriba), como ordenador, chaqueta, casa, etc.  Solo se puede utilizar el verbo: "parecer" en el español peninsular (la mayoría, ya que hay diferencias quizá en Andalucía o quizá hasta en Galicia).  
Entonces, la mayoría rechazaría frases como: A la casa se la ve muy nueva.  Creo que los peninsulares, simplemente usarían: la casa parece muy nueva, y sanseacabó.  

Perrito


----------



## Birke

Yo sí podría suscribir todos los ejemplos de Miguel, y añado otros míos:

_Me gusta tu amigo, se le ve buena persona. _(mi zona no es leísta, pero en este caso decimos "se le" sin duda).
_Esas naranjas se ven maduras, vamos a probarlas.
La casa se ve limpia, no hace falta que pases la fregona.



blasita said:



			…se ve(n) no es común para mí. Sí lo es si digo: se ve que está(n).
		
Click to expand...

Yo también prefiero en muchas ocasiones esta última construcción, pero a veces el significado ya no es el de "se ve" o "parece":
__
Me compré ese coche porque se veía nuevo y era barato. _(parecía nuevo)_
Me compré ese coche porque se veía que estaba nuevo y era barato. _(eso era evidente, no es que parecía nuevo, es que lo estaba)


----------



## Perrito

Gracias, Birke.  Confirmas que sí es típico en Andalucía.  También se suma a la lista las Canarias.  Bueno, gracias.  

Una pregunta: ¿Esto resulta natural?: Se lo ve furioso...o sea, parece furioso.

Está bien, ¿verdad?  

Goyo


----------



## Birke

Yo de Andalucía no sé. Estoy en Murcia. 

No me suena igual de bien en combinación con todos los adjetivos. No diría "se le ve furioso" en el sentido de "parece furioso"; en cambio sí diría "se le ve arisco". 
Podría decir _A Pedro se le ve últimamente furioso_, pero ahí el verbo _ver_ tiene su significado pleno, no el de parecer. Lo mismo ocurre si lo construimos como decía blasita:  _Se le ve que es arisco. _


----------



## Perrito

Oh, perdón, he visto meridional, y he presumido que eras de allí, ja ja, perdón.  Bueno, Murcia también tiene muchos rasgos lingüísticos con las Américas, supongo que también se puede sumar a la lista.  
*-------

*No entiendo la diferencia que expones con lo de furioso.  

¿Por qué no se puede decir: Se le ve furioso? 

¿Qué hay de: Se le ve enfadado?  ¿Se le ve harto?  ¿Se le ve rabioso? 

Perrito


----------



## Birke

No sé en qué consiste la diferencia, pero con furioso y con rabioso no puedo interpretar "se le ve" como "parece". En los otros casos, sí.


----------



## Perrito

¿Sabes qué?  Quizá tenga que ver con si es un adjetivo más permanente o no. Por ejemplo, parece furioso. Furioso es algo temporal. Quizá la construcción de "se lo ve," etc...solo funciona con estados de ánimo más permanentes. Se le ve viejo, se le ve simpático no cosas temporales. ¿Podría ser eso?  Y parecer funciona  tanto con los permanentes como los temporales.

Perrito


----------



## ACQM

Se ve cansado. Se ve viejo. .... son frases muy comunes

Se le/lo ve cansado. Se le ve avejentado. También se pueden usar por aquí.

Se le ve inteligente. Esta es muy fea, porque se trata de un adjetivo "permanente" de los que van con el verbo ser.

Si dices "María se ve elegante" es porque parece que ES una mujer elegante, si dices "A María se la ve elegante (esta noche)" quieres decir que ESTÁ elegante en un momento determinado.


----------



## Birke

Venía a decirte algo parecido (esa es la diferencia entre ser arisco y estar furioso, hasta el verbo copulativo que usamos lo declara).

También me ha hecho pensar lo que te dijo tu amigo valenciano:


> "Se le ve" se usa con cosas que no puedes saber al 100%""Se le ve simpático", "se le ve trabajador", "se le ve cruel"...


Aunque tal vez no tenga que ver con poder demostrar esa cualidad, sino que es un rasgo, permanente, de carácter.

Pero seguramente no es tan fácil porque estar harto y estar cansado son estados temporales, pasajeros, y sin embargo no veo inconveniente en usar ahí "se le ve".

_________

Edito: ACQM ha aparecido mientras escribía mi respuesta al anterior mensaje de Perrito.


----------



## Birke

ACQM said:


> Si dices "María se ve elegante" es porque parece que ES una mujer elegante, si dices "A María se la ve elegante (esta noche)" quieres decir que ESTÁ elegante en un momento determinado.


Me encantaría dar por concluida la búsqueda con tu argumento, de verdad, pero lo malo es que yo digo y oigo decir _a María se la ve buena persona, se la ve agradable, se la ve malvada, se la ve piadosa… _igual que digo_ se la ve cansada, se la ve harta._


----------



## Perrito

Se lo/le ve cansado = está bien, y es temporal.  Se le/lo ve buena persona, está bien, y es permanente. Como bien dices: 



> Aunque tal vez no tenga que ver con poder demostrar esa cualidad, sino que es un rasgo, permanente, de carácter.
> 
> Pero seguramente no es tan fácil porque estar harto y estar cansado son estados temporales, pasajeros, y sin embargo no veo inconveniente en usar ahí "se le ve".



Total que no parece haber una regla general, errrrr.  Bueno, a ver si otros vienen a ilustrarnos.  A lo mejor, hay una regla pero no hemos topado con ella todavía.  

Perrito


----------



## blasita

Comentar de momento que "Se ve viejo/cansado/elegante/inteligente", etc. no es normal por aquí: ¿será entonces algo exclusivo de Madrid? Estoy bastante sorprendida con las respuestas de Birke y ACQM porque nunca antes lo había oído en la Península para expresar "parecer". Yo diría en lugar: "Parece/Lo veo/Se le ve". Sí podría usarlo si digo, por ejemplo: "Se ve viejo cuando se mira al espejo".


----------



## Perrito

Pues yo también estoy sorprendido. Hummm, nunca lo he oído así en Cataluña pero no descarto la posibilidad. 

Blasita, ¿alguna regla que se te ocurre?  (Ver arriba con los adjetivos permanentes y temporales, ej: furioso etc.)

Gracias,
Perrito


----------



## ACQM

No deis nada por cocluído. Seguiremos buscando. Sobre la catalanidad de mi castellano es relativa, como la de la mayoría de charnegos, Perrito, no me tomes como referencia del castellano que se habla en Cataluña (si es que eso existe como tal).


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenas noches:

Creía que ya había participado en este hilo. Para mí es normal y habitual, aunque no frecuente en ciertos niveles de hablantes, decir y oir: Se le ve viejo (está viejo) para la edad que tiene. Se le ve muy cansado (tiene/hace cara de estar muy cansado) seguramente porque ...; etc.
Ya no sé si alguna parte de España no lo usa o les resulta extraña la fórmula, pero yo aseguraría que es bastante general, aquende se prefiera formulas más comunes como_ está o parece_.

Saludos.


----------



## Perrito

Quizá furioso no funciona porque bueno, no me parece muy común decir que una persona parece furiosa, por ende es raro oír: se la ve furiosa.  Normalmente se dice que está furiosa (o sea: estar no parecer).  Se me acaba de ocurrir, y solo es una idea muy general.  

¿Cómo funcionaría con enfadado?  ¿Se la ve enfadada?

Perrito


----------



## Elxenc

Perrito said:


> Quizá furioso no funciona porque bueno, no me parece muy común decir que una persona parece furiosa, por ende es raro oír: se la ve furiosa.  Normalmente se dice que está furiosa (o sea: estar no parecer).  Se me acaba de ocurrir, y solo es una idea muy general.
> 
> ¿Cómo funcionaría con enfadado?  ¿Se la ve enfadada?
> 
> Perrito



Hola de nuevo:
Según mi criterio, funcionaria perfectamente: ¿Se la ve enfadada?/ ¿Parece que esté enfadada? Yo añadiria en ambas frases un:¿No?; ya que estás preguntando: ¿Se la ve endadada? ¿No? Elipsis de ¿No te parece?


----------



## Perrito

Moltes gràcies, Elxenc.  Yo lo decía más como una declaración que una interrogación, pero bueno, dudo que importe mucho.  

Entonces, "se la ve enfadada" = está bien a tu criterio (creo que sí también).  Tú, ¿también crees que "se la ve furiosa" está mal, o sea, algo raro?  

Gracias y saludos,
Perrito


----------



## blasita

Sí, también para mí _se la ve enfadada_ y _parece enfadada_ están bien.

La "regla". Nunca había pensado en ello. Es posible que la haya, pero yo no la conozco. He intentado pensar en ejemplos y ejemplos para dar con algo general que sea aplicable en este caso. De momento no he conseguido encontrar una simple y única regla. Es cierto que algunos adjetivos van bien con "parece" y "se le/la ve"(no hablo de "se ve" porque yo no lo uso) y otros no o no tanto. Es cierto que "Se le ve furioso/agotado", etc. me sonaría algo peor, aunque sí que lo podría emplear.

Por añadir algo más en este momento, "parecer" no encaja con algunos adjetivos de grado extremo. Por ejemplo, "Se la ve fabulosa". No diría: "Parece fabulosa" con este sentido.


----------



## Birke

Perrito said:


> …es raro oír: se la ve furiosa.  Normalmente se dice que está furiosa (o sea: estar no parecer).





			
				blasita said:
			
		

> "parecer" no encaja con algunos adjetivos de grado extremo. Por ejemplo, "Se la ve fabulosa". No diría: "Parece fabulosa" con este sentido.



Creo que nos vamos acercando. Esto que decís lo veo relacionado con la idea del amigo valenciano de que sólo se usa "se le/la ve" con cualidades que no puedes demostrar al 100%, o dicho de otro modo, donde quieres dejar claro que hay subjetividad en la apreciación de esa cualidad. 
_Se la ve simpática y agradable_ (pero sólo la conozco de vista, no te lo puedo asegurar del todo).
_Se le veía sensato y buena persona _(pero era sólo una impresión y tal vez acabará demostrándose que es una mala bestia).
_Compré el coche porque se veía nuevo_ (pero sólo le habían lavado la cara y se estropeó enseguida).
_La casa se ve limpia_ (es la impresión que da, no aseguro que esté limpia).

Por lo mismo, no se usa en adjetivos de grado extremo, como dice blasita, porque nadie da un calificativo tajante para rebajarlo luego con una expresión que indica subjetividad. Para eso o bien no necesitas el adjetivo tajante, o bien lo refuerzas con el verbo ser o estar: no se ve fabuloso, sino que es fabuloso. 


Creo que aquí sí que hay una diferencia con el uso americano de "se ve", que —si no me equivoco— no presenta la apreciación como subjetiva sino como objetiva, real:
_Se ve regio_  (es realmente regio). 

En fin, esto es lo que me parece después una noche rumiando el "se le ve".


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Birke, no exactamente sé a qué te refieres con tu signatura (Na ja, das macht das Kraut auch nicht fett!), pero muy seguro no a tus aportaciones. Estas siempre son muy "fett", quiero decir que son concienzudas y bien reflexionadas (no *se ven* sino *son* ). Me siempre ayudas entender un tema.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Birke

Muchas gracias, eres muy amable, osa_menor. (casi me ruborizo )


----------

